# Swimming Lures



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*What is your favorite ice "swimming lure"*​
Salmo Chubby Darter825.81%Rapala Jigging Rap1754.84%Nilsmaster Jigger13.23%Northland Airplane Jig13.23%Lindy Flyer00.00%Cicada00.00%Zip Lure26.45%Heddon Sonar13.23%Other13.23%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

So, I stumbled into a deal on Jigging Raps and bought 6 for $20 today. I don't use them all that much, maybe more as a search lure. Same goes for the Chubby Darter.

Anyone got any tips, tactics or advice for employing swimming lures? I'm all ears. I plan on using them more, and getting the game down. In the meantime, what's your favorite type of "swim" lure for hardwater fishing?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

My favorite WAS a maddog humpback, but I haven't been able to find them for several years and I only have one left 

One thing I have done to almost all of my swimming lures to make them more effective is replacing the stock treble (which usually seem too small) with a larger, jeweled one.

I've also experimented a little with running a dropper off of them with limited success.

One lure I've never, ever had success with (not saying they don't work, I just haven't had luck with them) is the sonars and other blade baits...

(sigh)...60 degree weather doesn't make ice


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have tryed alot of these things. The only ones that I have had good luck with on fish, almost any fish, is the jigging rap. I find though I use jigging spoons and small jigs more then swim baits.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I started using blade baits(zip lures, sonars, cicadas) last winter and man do the eyes smack them hard. Half the time you dont even mark the fish, all you feel is a big old thump. Definetely my new favorite lure.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Chubby Darters work well, but you need to find the bigger fish and on bigger bodies of water such as Devils and LOW.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Chubby Darters work great for Walleyes, but Pike and Skis like them as well. At $7 a pop I hate to lose too many.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I just bought a few chubby darters today at cabelas....we'll see how they do in a few weeks :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What kind of knot do you guys use with your swim baits? Do some of you use small swivels?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

This is what I use. Easy changing, and they are a lot smaller than snaps or swivel/snaps.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

In addition to the quick clip, I use a small crane swivel about 18 in up to connect my leader to my main line, this reduces line twist. Also on the jigging raps I change the treble hook to one size larger this seems to help with hook ups. :beer:


----------

